# How to level my tablesaw



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel like this may be a silly question, but my shop has a very pitted and uneven floor. I woul like to get my tablesaw level and stable. Currently, I have it level with the outfeed table by using a couple of levelers I found at rockler (www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2053&filter=leveler). but they are not stable, they move just a bit. Anyone have the same issues out there that could offer some advice?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've used the same levelers, http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2053&filter=leveler , on my router table, http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/JohnGray/blog/5615 , and have no problems with them. Bought a 5mm hex Allen socket to adjust them and use it in my 3.4 volt driver.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I used door shims and hardwood squares to stabilize mine.

However my saw is not "level". My basement shop is so small, I had to raise the back of the saw so that 8' stock would clear the fence on the chop saw station- when ripping. I also had to raise the right side of the saw so that when cross cutting longer stock, it cleared the lathe bed. It looks odd, but it works.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I marked ouy my tools and repoures that part of the fl;oor(poured a leveling layer) This gave the machines a very flat place to settle down. I also inset rod into the concrete to bolt them down. Then if it needed for help then I woud use washers to adjust a corner.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome. thats a great idea. thank you.


----------

